# Bone Health



## rabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

What type of diet and supplements would be good for bone health? and does it speed up or help iron palm training?


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 22, 2008)

Just make sure you get enough calcium.  Green leafy vegetables, milk, and the like.  Probably take a calcium supplement if you are a female within the risk categories for osteoporosis, or past a certain age.

Don't fall for the nonsense, either.  There are plenty of people around more than willing to part you from your money in exchange for fear and dubious "cures."


----------



## TheOriginalName (Apr 22, 2008)

Calcium is the big thing for bones. The majority of people do not get enough calcium in their diet, particularly females. 

If you are worried about your bone density go to the doctor and get a bone density test done. I know where i like it can also be done at some chemists. Combine this with keeping a food diary for a few day and then have a chat to your doctor about your diet - he\she should be able to advise if you are getting enough calcium and what you can do to change it. 

In terms of the training - i've no idea but my general rule is good health leads to more effective training. So it can't hurt.

Good luck


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 22, 2008)

Check out this page on calcium and vitamin D. You should also note that your body can only absorb so much calcium at once, so getting calcium from milk and other foods (as opposed to suplements) is a *much* more effective way of absorbing the nutrient.


----------



## searcher (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, the consumption of Calcium and vitamin D are essential for stronger bones, but you also need to avoid the drinking of tea and coffee.   They contain oxylates and phytates that will leach calcium from the bones and block absorption of calcium.   Make sure to be performing some type of resistance exercise, as this helps "pack" the bones, thus increasing bone density.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 23, 2008)

> What type of diet and supplements would be good for bone health? and does it speed up or help iron palm training?


 
Flavonoids,Calcuim,Vitamin D,Exercise.

Here:

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/133/6/1892

Bone and marrow are related the Kidney or Water element.

There are a couple of Herbal formulas used in Bone treatment
Antler, Epimedium Sagittatum, just to give two for example.

In regards to Iron palm I do not train it so I can not give any input on that.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 28, 2008)

You lose quite a bit of calcium when you sweat.  An excellent source of calcium is powdered non fat milk.  Spinach and swiss chard are also high in calcium.


----------



## Christina05 (Apr 30, 2008)

CalCarb with vitamin D  you can find it in any store


----------

